# MK4 GLI rear calipers vs. Non GLI standard rear brake sizes?



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

Basically the information I am looking for is basically, are the GLI rear calipers a different size than the standard mark4 rear calipers? Specifically the thickness of the caliper. My current wheels won't work unless I grind about 8mm off of the GLI rears, however if the standards are smaller i am just going to swap them with my friends rears. I really want to stay away from spacers hence the grinding/swapping options. I'm pretty green when it comes to brakes so Im sorry if this has been covered but I didn't even know how to type this into the search to get an answer. Thanks for any help guys- R.byers


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes the calipers are wider as the GLI has vented rotors in the rear touse are also bigger:beer:


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Don't grind off the calipers... Just buy a set of 8mm spacers... It will not affect your alignment or anything like that. That way any modifications you do to the brakes will not be permanent.:thumbup:


----------

